

Do you have your "head in the clouds"? - jascott
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/eng/3779510865.html

======
noonespecial
Aws ome at sipping Coffee while giving Puppet shows : Amazon AWS,
java/coffeescript, managing with Puppet

Cats on Native American reservations : Apache Tomcat

Locomotive 10 -> Engine X -> nginx

Snakes, python, gems, ruby .. yadda..yadda

Ok, I'm bored now. Will not work there. No one who thinks they're this clever
would be a tolerable boss!

~~~
thoughtcriminal
The guy sounds like a SNOBOL.

------
livingstaccato
Who the heck has experience working with panda feeding machines?

